# Steam Engine coming through the Cumbres Pass in Colorado



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is the second set of pictures from my vacation. I was lucky enough to be going through the Cumbres Pass in Colorado when a Cumbres & Toltec steam engine was pulling through the pass. More to come...

Google map view of where I was when taking the pictures. I was parked where the yellow rectangle is on the map. 
























































































































































Added the video:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the first pictures almost looks like a well made HO layout. 
What is that in the last picture? Dinner? Hmmm, a dinner catching fence. :thumbsup:

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

what's the cart following the train for?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

big ed said:


> What is that in the last picture? Dinner? Hmmm, a dinner catching fence. :thumbsup:


Looks like mama deer standing in the background. I assume that sign on the fence says, "Posted No Hunting".

Very VEry VERy VERY nice pictures!!...Thank you!!


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

big ed said:


> Some of the first pictures almost looks like a well made HO layout.
> What is that in the last picture? Dinner? Hmmm, a dinner catching fence. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:


I agree, it does look like an HO layout. 

The last shot is a mama and baby Elk. Happy to say we did see the baby finally make it to the mama. These were the elk that the train scared away. I need to get on YouTube and post the video...at the top of it you can see the mama elk running up the mountain.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

mustangcobra94 said:


> what's the cart following the train for?


Not sure what it was doing, I guess it is just a maintenance cart. I noticed when I was riding the Durango & Silverton train that they had similar carts following as well.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are some great pics, I'm green with envy you lucky dog.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the track speeder, I may have to make one of those.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Posted the video at the end of my original post above. When it starts look towards the top and you can see the elk running from the train.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

morland said:


> The last shot is a mama and baby Elk. Happy to say we did see the baby finally make it to the mama.


Yup, my mistake...those are elk. I thought at first the mama showed as a whitetail deer, but closer exam proves you are right.


----------

